# Sandpaper tests - longest lasting, biggest bang for the buck



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm there!

I 've been using the Festool "Granite" which does last, but I've still yet to wear out one of the Cubitrons. That stuff also cuts fast, great stuff!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Interesting. Festool Granat has been my 2nd preferred disc (Cristal is 1st but hard to find) for some time and I never liked Festool Rubin. Though I never did a formal test, it looks like my general impression was accurate.

Mirka abranet was nice but tended to rip before we could fully utilize it. I'll have to give Cubitron mesh a trial run sometime.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

3M does have good quality. I will give those a try


----------



## Sumdume (Aug 22, 2010)

Where can you get the Cubitron?


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

What interfact/pad protector are people using with mesh sanding discs? I have a Diablo pad for my 5" sander that I got with some of the mesh discs they sell at home depot, but not for my 6" Bosch. I'd love to pick up some of the 3M mesh discs for the 6", but without a pad protector or interface pad it's a no go.

Bonus points for not having to spend $30 for some overpriced Mirka piece of velcro.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Where can you get the Cubitron?
> 
> - Sumdume


I've bought the "sample packs" on Amazon (5 grits/3 of each). They are/were cheaper than buying the bigger quantities of a single grit


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

There is a difference between Cubitron II Hookit Discs, and Xtract Cubitron II Net discs

The tests referred to in this post are for the latter. I haven't seen a sample pack of the net discs at Amazon. The best pricing I know in smaller quantities is Taylor Tools


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah, sorry for the confusion 8^)

My experience is with the former (Hookit), though I would assume based on the Mfg's info that the actual cutting compound is the same between the two.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Interesting demo. I always opt for 3M Products when I have a choice. I've learned two things
1.. they are the best quality overall
2.. they are more expensive


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I do a lot of sanding, well maybe not as much as i used to after somebody pinched my sander.
However Sia and Merka have never worked as well as the demonstration of the 3M cubicon.

I am going to buy some and see if i can get sparks out of my timber too!


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

> Bonus points for not having to spend $30 for some overpriced Mirka piece of velcro.
> 
> - jonah


Hey Jonah,
I've gotten some strips of wide velcro and glued them to my ROS. It works great.


----------



## PaxJen (Aug 8, 2016)

That article by Katz-Moses referred to above is well worth the time reading, and there is a similar youtube video at 



I just ordered a few packs from Amazon. I have been using the Mirka mesh disks and I was pretty happy with them, except for the price. Expiring patents are a good thing! Monopoly rents are fine, but only for a limited time. Attach a shop vac to your sander and you are off to the races.


----------



## PaxJen (Aug 8, 2016)

Jonah above asks about a mesh interface pad. This allows the holes in your sander to suck a wider range of the mesh, improving dust collection. The Mirka sample packs I bought a few years ago included an interface pad. I would think this would work for the 3M pads as well, as the velcro patent expired in 1978. The interface pad does not seem to wear out.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

So I was one of the people who saw the JKM video and JUMPED over to buy a few boxes of them-and I'm happy, but sad. Maybe someone has some ideas:

1) Stock removal seems great. Seems fast, much faster than other discs I was using. That's what they're for, and they're better AND cheaper than most.

2) My random-orbit sander (ROS) bucks like a bronco. Straight-grain wood, swirly-whatever-I can barely keep my ROS on track to be a steady machine. It. Bucks. Like. Crazy. I tried lowering or raising the variable speed, but that doesn't seem to help at all. Anyone else have that experience with thes discs?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been using the 3M "Xtract" for a while now with my Festool 125 5" ROS (bought back when they had the kit for $99)

I like it a lot! I do need to get one of the interface pads however. The discs are extremely thin and given the ample dust collection space it leaves a lot of dust on the sanders pad between the dust collection holes. There is not much of the "fuzzy" on the disc's backs so unless I clear off the pads dust, between disc changes, the new disc often won't stay put.

On a side note, these discs are very thin and the backer is made from some type of plastic. If you are sanding and let the pad edge bump into your finger, there will be blood! Worse than a paper cut.

The Cubitron has more grit/less dust holes but doesn't coat the pad nearly as much. Without an interface pad, I'd say the Cubitron could use more dust collection hole area and the Xtract could use less.

No "jumpies" with my sander and these discs. I do have an older PC 333VS that I'll try them with to see if the tool design has something to do with it.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Quick note of Thanks and too pass on my recommendations for these products!
Picked up some 3M Cubitron II Hookit and was actually amazed at how well they cut an how long they last compared to the box store stuff I was using before. Just ordered some 3M Xtract Cubitron II Net Disc and the Abranet Sanding Disc to see the difference? I normally do very little sanding but just made a boo boo on some shelf's that required sanding off the stain on some Oak that allowed for a very good test!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Again, like my review on the Forrest blade stabilizer, I purchased the product, but failed to use it. I will have to at least try it out. I'm sure if the reviews are good, I too will like this product.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

The discs shown in the original post are not designed to be used with hook and loop pads. That's why they don't stick to a traditional pad. I use the "Hook it" version.








They are awesome, but the mesh ones are the clear winner with the hook and loop a close second.










Looks like you need one of these to use the "net" version.











> The tests referred to in this post are for the latter. I haven t seen a sample pack of the net discs at Amazon. The best pricing I know in smaller quantities is Taylor Tools
> 
> - brtech


Sample pack at Amazon.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> The tests referred to in this post are for the latter. I haven t seen a sample pack of the net discs at Amazon. The best pricing I know in smaller quantities is Taylor Tools
> 
> - brtech


Sample pack at Amazon.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I use both the "hookit" and mesh versions of the Cubitron on my H&L sander with no issues, however being how thin they are I'm trying to find an interface pad so the fingers on my sanders pad don't catch the heat as much and wear out.

Anyone know a good source for a 5"? I'd like to keep it thin to maintain a flat sand when going over the edges of a board, but still allow for a buffer between the Cubitron and sanders pad.


----------

